# How to make bacon suck



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

I found a way the other day,I tried bacon dipped in white chocolate, it sucked! Any others?


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Bob Keyes said:


> I found a way the other day,I tried bacon dipped in white chocolate, it sucked! Any others?


LMAO!! I'll keep that in mind Bob.


----------



## Blindluck (May 18, 2015)

Lol , what brought upon white chocolate bacon ? Sounds like you was on a mission to destroy said bacon. What did the bacon do to deserve this !!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Does bacon and white chocolate **** you off? Lol


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I have a feeling excessive alcohol may have been involved...


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

to make up for it, I think you should batter and chicken fry some bacon, or run the risk of upsetting the Pork gawds.......


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I tried some chicken fried bacon at the rodeo.

was not impressed.

I'll have to try it some place else before I pass final judgement.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Maybe if you fried the bacon it would help!


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> I tried some chicken fried bacon at the rodeo.
> 
> was not impressed.
> 
> I'll have to try it some place else before I pass final judgement.


WHAT?!?!

sacrilege!!!

like anything chicken fried, it's all about the batter......


----------



## Blindluck (May 18, 2015)

A buddy of mine got me a can of tactical bacon, comes in a can. I haven't opened it yet. He said to wait till the shtf , white chocolate bacon may be the sign that it's about to start !


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

speckle-catcher said:


> I tried some chicken fried bacon at the rodeo.
> 
> was not impressed.
> 
> I'll have to try it some place else before I pass final judgement.


I'm with ya. Wasn't my thing but I did have pankakes yesterday morning with bacon crumbles cooked in bacon grease.

I also had oven baked with brown sugar and course black pepper for a side.

Twas a great morning.


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

In my defense I must say this was done by the foolish people at HEB at valentines day or some other day I did not commit this travesty I was just an unfortunate victim of circumstances I just passed it on as a warning to others.:headknock


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

You guys have it all wrong. _Wrapping something with bacon makes that thing better_, not the other way around.


----------



## phiz83 (Jan 16, 2012)

*Bacon*

My mother could ruin bacon without doing anything weird. She could only cook on an electric stove because the presence of a flame on a gas stove scared her. So, on the electric stove she only knew two settings - off and high. So she would put bacon on with the eye red hot and then Go away to do something. We always had black bacon and a house that smelled like an arson scene. To this day this 81 year old woman can't boil water without burning it. ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

My grandmother used to chicken fry salt pork....back in the day when it was packed in salt, and not brined. She would slice it, with rind on, rinse in fresh water and dip and cover in just flour. Fry it long and slow in bacon grease, until board stiff, and it was pretty good. Pretty salty and crunchy but good!

Later
R3F


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

phiz83 said:


> My mother could ruin bacon without doing anything weird. She could only cook on an electric stove because the presence of a flame on a gas stove scared her. So, on the electric stove she only knew two settings - off and high. So she would put bacon on with the eye red hot and then Go away to do something. We always had black bacon and a house that smelled like an arson scene. To this day this 81 year old woman can't boil water without burning it. ðŸ˜‚


Exactly how my mother-in-law cooked bacon until the day she passed.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Bacon goes in beans!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

bubbas kenner said:


> Bacon goes in beans!


And in potatoes and in greens and in soups and in cheezy eggz and in burger and in cabbage and in......


----------

